
New York City Hospitals: ‘We’re Getting Pounded’ - systemvoltage
https://www.wsj.com/articles/coronavirus-cases-strain-new-york-city-hospitals-were-getting-pounded-11584719908
======
neilpanchal
[http://archive.is/8liDT](http://archive.is/8liDT)

